# East Harbor anyone?



## jstiene (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anyone gone out to East Harbor yet for Bass? I was planning on going to out this weekend with my son and was hoping for some advice where to go,,etc....

Thanks!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Its not that big. Use a bow mounted trolling motor and work around the weeds.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Been wantinng to try it also...is It like west harbor?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

It should be primo, I've been pounding the bass in the marinas.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

In east habor? What's the cover like? Can a boat hide from the wind?place to pull up boat and get lunch?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bhunter527 (Aug 23, 2012)

We were catching Yellow perch, Crappie, and largemouth last weekend in East Harbor, drop-shotting shiners.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

My kids got 36 perch sunday and 2 baskets of big blues ended up with 12.5 lbs of fillets. I saw a lot of bass boats pulling bass around the dock while i was working on the big boat. Monday me and my buddy filled a 5 gallon bucket full of big gills in 3 hrs.


----------



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

I have been fishing East Harbor for Bass since I was eight. I'm 21 now. I find it hard to believe any large number of perch were caught in the Harbor. It is very shallow and weedy which is not ideal for yellow perch. However, crappie, gills and rock bass are all panfish that I have caught in significant numbers. As far as protection from the wind, The whole harbor is surrounded by trees, and will be significantly less windy than any area on the lake. At any rate, it would be the most calm with a south wind. I have had a great amount of success fishing underneath docks and boats with Texas rigged soft plastics for largemouth. If you do fish the private docks from a boat, respect the property of the owners. For the smaller panfish, I use 1/8 ounce maribou jigs, which will also catch largemouth too. Friendly reminder, no bass can be kept until June or July, (I'm not sure which because I never keep bass). Please respect these rules and c&r bass caught, keeping them this time of the year IS poaching. In the fall when the water temps are colder in the harbor than the lake, you can fish the channel opening to the lake, as all the bass travel there in search of the warmer water. Hope any of this info helps and tight lines!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

perch are all over in east and west harbor. Perch love the weeds....and if you know east harbor well then think of the main channel how deep it is and the channel that runs through east harbor for the big boats to travel. PLENTY deep enough....plus clear healthy water with a ton of oxygen in it.....good place for a ton of species....heck even pike! Goodluck man post some pics up as well!


----------



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

Pike will only be in East Harbor in early spring and late fall if at all. That channel is only about 15 feet deep. They are doing a dredging project because the Harbor was only about 7-8 feet deep at the deepest points outside of the channel (I could touch bottom, and only have about a foot of water over my head while water skiing in the middle). I would be very impressed if anyone pulled a large number of perch out of East Harbor this late in the spring, and would be shocked to see a pike caught at this time of the year. Perch prefer colder, deeper water from my experience, and you would have much better luck trying somewhere like North of Kelley's Island where the water reaches over 40 ft in some spots for perch. There may be a few stray yellow perch, but the harbor gets too warm to hold enough perch to catch a limit since it is so shallow. If you want to have a good day on the water there, target largemouth. They have very good numbers in the harbor. Hopefully you have a good day and look forward to seeing any pics!


----------



## Bhunter527 (Aug 23, 2012)

Me and the girlfriend pulled 12 yellow perch out of east harbor last weekend (5/25/13) at approx 22:00. If you guys say they aren't there, I guess I have frozen dog turd fillets in my freezer! Lol. 
Happy fishing regardless!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't say they aren't there, I was just stating that there are only stray perch there. When we take the boat for perch north or east of Kelley's, we catch our limit within three or four hours on some days. The number of perch in East Harbor is minuscule compared to spots you can find on the lake. They will not school up in the Harbor is all I am trying to say.


----------



## Bhunter527 (Aug 23, 2012)

No doubt about that, the fish out in the traditional areas are larger, and in bigger quantities.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

Right, that is what I am saying. As for as giving the original poster a decent fishing report, I was trying to let him know that bass and panfish are probably his best bet for a successful day.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Good bass tips on this tread thx

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jvthoma (Aug 1, 2012)

Avantifishski - I believe you can pull up a boat and eat at Cleats on the south side of the harbor. I think it is at Bass Haven Marina, but I could be wrong. They have excellent wings!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds like a good place to try out the 1 inch Gulp minnows that were being discussed in another thread here


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Another two weeks and you will need an air boat just to go fishing due to the weeds.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i catch perch limits in 7 fow in the dead of summer...just sayin


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone been to the East Harbor lately? LM Bass still up shallow, been three weeks since I been.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ya fishing is still good Avant. Flip a lot of the cover/boat docks and houses. Good luck post some pics!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

This was our take...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tiell22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Just got back from the harbor and had a great day of fishing. Caught 42 with 20 coming on topwater. Nothing real big but big was 19 with an average fish being 15-17.


----------



## Rob43420 (Jun 19, 2013)

I grew up on East Harbor...until I was 15 years old......Im now in my late thirties.But, ill say this, ive caught all kinds of fish in the harbor all summer long....Not like you'll get out in the lake....but ull catch just about anything....and one after another on certain days......


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone bee in the harbor latley? 

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

